# Cheek patch changing color



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

My little Thor’s cheek patch seems to be changing from blue to white. I originally thought it was pin feathers as he is going through a molt but the feathers coming out has been white. Is this normal and will he lose all the blue? He is also 13 weeks like his sister Loki. We are pretty sure he is a boy from his cere but would appreciate any input if otherwise and what his color mutation may be! ☺


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is STUNNING! He is a boy for sure, and it's quite normal for him to have patchy white or all white cheek patches. This is characteristic of the spangle mutation; Thor looks to be a grey green spangle budgie


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much!! I didn’t know the cheek patches could change. I truly appreciate the information and will be taking tons of photos to remember when it was blue. 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thor is simply one of the most handsome budgies EVER!!*


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much!! 🥰 He is such a love bug.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You do realize that Thor and Loki really do need their own Ongoing Picture Thread so we can see frequent updates of them... right? (hint-hint)*


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Will do! 😄🥰


----------

